# Tips to Keep Your Nails Strong



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

*Great, Healthy Nails*


Apply speed-dry nail polish when time is of the essence. Drink lots of water. Keep your body hydrated everyday to maintain healthy nails.

Fortify your diet with FDA approved vitamins or supplements. Your fingernails count on you to be responsible with your health and your diet. Unless instructed otherwise by your physician, increase your daily doses of Vitamin A, Vitamin C, calcium, folic acid, protein, Vitamin B12, and zinc.

Touch up your manicure on a daily basis to prevent chips and cracks. Your nails depend on you to maintain a healthy diet. Take in lots.

*Nail polish tips:*


Finish with a clear topcoat to add gloss and sheen. Start with a base coat to strengthen and protect the nails.

Store nail polish in the refrigerator to maintain a smooth consistency. Try not to store nail polish in a room that becomes cold. The nail polish bottles may break without warning, leaving you with a big mess.

*To avoid breaking nails or brittle nails:*


Avoid using your nails as tools. This means no picking, scratching, digging, pinching, etc. You know who you are! Increase the amount of calcium in your diet.

Use products containing alcohol, especially perfumed lotions, sparingly. These items can make nails prone to breaking. Wear rubber gloves when you do chores that involve continual submersion in water or contact with harsh detergents or chemicals.

source:glam


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for reading


----------



## boki (Jan 9, 2007)

great post...


----------



## SkySapphire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2007)

Great tips, thanks.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey thanks for the tips. Those are really helpful.


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## killerelegance (Jan 19, 2007)

Another good thing is food with gelatin in it. It can help keep your nails shiney.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## gretlirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Michal, I need tips like these, my nails only grow so much and then they always break, I've had 5 breaks in the last two days, I'm sad!


----------



## Maja (Jan 25, 2007)

My nails were breaking because they were to dry. I now rub some oil, I use almond, in them when I'm not wearing nailpolish. I also bought this nail-nourishing cream, mine is from Mavala. I believe that most companies hold them. And it's a 100% improvement. My nails aren't breaking, unless I'm a klutz and I hit something with my nails; which sometimes happens.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 25, 2007)

My nails are thin and flexible though. Are yours thin? I'm not sure if Almond oil would help. I do try new stuff though all the time but I think the majority of it is how often I work with my hands, because I sew about 6-8 hours every day. I've tried a few creams, and I have this nail oil but I don't really use it, I should, lol! I like that Mavala site, I may just get something from them!!!!!! It looks like they have a solution for everything!! Thanks Maja!!!!!


----------



## SmartySmarties (Jan 28, 2007)

2 years ago i shut my index finger in a car door (ironically when i was going to violin practise) and the nail fell off. It's grown back so i have a half moon shape at the top, then pink but the 'white' part that makes your nails look long i have a big gap. i think the root of the nail is damaged for sure, but i could slide a corner of paper (as if i want to) under the nail. Will it eventually 'stick' to my finger like my other nails or is there anything i can do?


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanx for posting!


----------



## missme (Jan 29, 2007)

I swear by Nailtiques' protein formulas. They're absolutely brilliant!


----------



## queenkimie (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks! I'm so guilty of using my nails as tools!


----------

